# Hiya Folks



## Johnjo (Nov 4, 2008)

Hiya Folks 
I’m just about to convert a VW T5  lwb into a single berth Camper I work all over the uk and think next summer would be more pleasant traveling round and chilling rather than yo yoing  for  a few days at a time
Looks like a site with loads of interest.

Johnjo


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard fella,


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 4, 2008)

welcome you will get plenty of help here if you need any with the build, keep us posted on its progression <<< (great things spellcheckers )


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome aboard,  Johnjo,  and enjoy the read!!!!    JIM.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 4, 2008)

*welcome*

welcome aboard
just ask if you need help
there is a wealth of info on site

weez
Tony


----------

